# Help With Call Sign



## goan2 (Apr 25, 2008)

Should someone have an old ITU ships c/s book, pls help me with the callsign of Indian reg. ship "State of Meghalaya". She was originally french-built and sailed during the 70s to 90. That's the only one c/s I cant remember from the many I served on. Tried www in vain. Thanks. - Philip


----------



## Robert M Hughes (Oct 16, 2010)

goan2 said:


> Should someone have an old ITU ships c/s book, pls help me with the callsign of Indian reg. ship "State of Meghalaya". She was originally french-built and sailed during the 70s to 90. That's the only one c/s I cant remember from the many I served on. Tried www in vain. Thanks. - Philip


Hi Philip,
Can't help but there is a pic on www.photoship.co.uk 
Bob


----------



## woodville (Apr 17, 2006)

*State Of Meghalaya*

[This ship was built in Warnemunde 1972 Call Sign A.T.I.V


----------



## goan2 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Thank you*

Woodville,
Thanks fer making my day. The ship used French Radio equipment so over the years forgot where she was built and was under the impression she was french-built. Served there in the 80's. Tks agn - Philip


----------

